# safe paint to use on horses.



## lilkitty90

so for halloween me and my horse are going as Native American's! lol i was wondering how i would paint her up as a Indian horse? any ideas on how to do it. pictures too if you've done it before but my main question is what paint is safe to use on her? i was thinking about using a dark blue washable crayola kids paint. do you think that would be safe? i need something thats preferrable not spray on but my mom and sister need some kind of spray on paint for their horsese so what are some safe spray on ones as well.


----------



## corinowalk

Pretty much anything that is safe for kids is safe for horses. We did a pony painting party a few years back and bought washable finger paints and it worked great!


----------



## luvs2ride1979

I did a summer camp this year where we had a "decorate your horse" day. We used "washable" non-toxic poster paint from the craft store. It worked really well and none of the horses had any skin reactions to it. Be warned that black can be very hard to get out on light colored coats, lol.


----------



## lilkitty90

ok so i will use the washable non-toxic crayola kid's paint and decorate her up. lol definitely avoiding black. thinking about using blue red and yellow. but the pack i'm buying is a set of about 12 different colors for 5 bucks everything from teal to magenta lol i'm quite excited at how this turns out. what about those spray in cans of hair color thats temporary. do you think that would be safe to use?


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Sure, those should be fine. I used those on my horses when I was a kid, much to my trainer's dismay, lol.


----------



## Wallaby

Over the summer I painted Lacey, and a few of the camp's horses with tempera paint (washable, egg white based paint) and that worked pretty good!


----------



## lilkitty90

awww lacey is soo pretty! i love the purple circle around her eye. = )


----------

